# Belt Buckle



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been wanting to make a slingshot belt buckle since seeing Nathan's at the ECST last year. Well, I finally got around to doing it. It is an Axiom Champ scaled down to 75%. The back is 1/8 aluminum with an Ebony body, 1/16" aluminum spacer and Cocobolo swell. The hardware for attaching it to your belt was taken off an old belt buckle, a tension pin from the hardware store, and 1/8" brass rod (all epoxied to the back). It can be shot since the bar that attaches to the belt swings down out of the way of the fork gap. I like the look, but no so much the feel of wearing it (gotta lose some belly so the fork doesn't dig in).


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I like your style man. High five.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dude that is freaking awesome well done


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice toolman! I love the size! great job. Good choices in materials. Very classy.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

2 for 2!! Great keychain, great belt! Cannot wait to see your money clip and your glasses!!hahaha.

Be well, 
SF


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoa! Tim, you nailed it Bro! That is serious! Wonderfully crafted and a great idea!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You may have became the coolest man in the world


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to make myself one of those!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's very cool.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is super cool!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It's pretty.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wicked cool my friend!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is very cool.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice piece of work Sir, I think you should start selling them.

As you have ready made market right here on the forum, which i think many members like myself would snap up the chance to purchase.

Given I am a bit on the thin side (32" waist), no belt required, each could fit their own.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot of the year !


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hah, thats cleaver  nice!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good one. Love it. To cool...


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the great compliments everyone! However, I cannot take any credit for the idea or design, both are Nathan Masters. I am simply imitating him.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice Tim! I have worn mine everyday for over three years. When I made it, it was so comfortable. In that time, I have matured my gut and the fork does dig in to my soft middle now... but I still wear it daily. I like knowing that I have a slingshot on me at all times, I have even worn it on a plane with bands in my carry on bag- the ultimate concealed carry slingshot!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

It's beautiful and very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That is one piece of beautiful, highly imaginative and creative workmanship! Good thing you don't have any TBG on it, too! You might scare the ladies or end up with some myopic cop trying to arrest you for indecent exposure!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW man, i missed this until it was nominated for the SSOTM. This is some awesome work mate :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i want one that is too cool


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that is sooooo cool if u ever start to go on a production line LET ME KNOW !!!!! lol

cheers


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way to cool dude :woot:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really cool :thumbsup:


----------

